# Optical Forums > Optical and Ophthalmic Equipment >  Santinelli Edger Repair in Raleigh NC area

## krousselo

Looking for help repairing my Santinelli LE 9000SX edger in the Raleigh, NC area.  Hoping someone could come to my office and take a look.  Current problem relates to the tracer, feels like the gears are gummed up with debris (?) causing unreliable tracing.  Feel free to PM me with a name.  Any help appreciated

----------

